# Drilling a well in Malaga, Spain



## Andrew.in.Alora (Apr 19, 2010)

Does anyone have any experience of having a well dug or drilled for water.
Any information on approx costs, licenses, permits etc, together with opinions on a traditional concrete ring lined well verses a borehole would be most welcome
Thanks
Andrew


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Andrew.in.Alora said:


> Does anyone have any experience of having a well dug or drilled for water.
> Any information on approx costs, licenses, permits etc, together with opinions on a traditional concrete ring lined well verses a borehole would be most welcome
> Thanks
> Andrew



Not a clue? Have you contacted your local Ayuntamiento?

Jo xxx


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

Down my neck of the woods (Galicia), there was a time when one just did it. Those times have changed but from the very many conversations we've had on the subject, here's what I've learnt.

The traditional well (pozo) around these parts is referred to around here as a "pozo rustico". It's luck of the draw how deep you have to go before you hit water and it's also luck of the draw how quickly the water is replenished during the summer, or if indeed in extreme cases, it runs out altogether. 

For more serious water supply needs, people use drill (bore) wells, which are typically much much deeper. Ours is about 30 metres depth whereas my m-i-l's "pozo rustico" is, I would say, around 7-10 metres depth. 

We never run out of water and this includes the building of the property plus over 4000litres in one hit to fill a septic tank right at the end. So I'm not too worried about this ever running out. (We have mains water as well, so the challenge now is to keep using the well as everyone knows they must be used regularly to keep the water fresh). We also have the water from the well tested occasionally by the local farmacia for a small charge (about 20 euros).

Legalities - we know that you cannot install a septic tank within 22 metres of a well around this area (you will obviously have to check the restrictions within your area). One assumes the same applies to drilling the well if a property with a septic tank is already there. We also know that all wells should be registered in the "conselleria de minas" (relevant office of the regional government). Many, in fact the majority of the older ones, aren't - however, as the rural places start to gain permission to build so troubles start where people are installing a septic tank and when the neighbour complains it's too close to his well, the classic comes back from the officials "what well???" - so worth keeping in mind. 

Sorry can't help you on cost - although I suspect this would be a bit of string without ground surveys re working through soil vs working through rock etc. However, I'm sure paginas amarillas/google will help in your area for "pozeros". Relevant licences can then be sought from the ayuntamiento and it wouldn't surprise me if today, it didn't become a bit of a nightmare with requirements such as technical architect spec, etc etc - none of which were required in the past.

Good luck.

Tallulah.x


----------



## JBODEN (Jul 10, 2009)

As far as I know you need permission from the Ministry of Mines, amongst others. Costs? I've heard figures from 40 to 100 euro a meter (and they all say at least 80 m depth, although how they work that out I don't know). The problem is that these drillers require money up front and give no guarantee that they will strike a vein of water.


----------

